# Looking for a company with several different artists



## ACN9 (5 mo ago)

We need to increase our art, design and digital painting capability remotely. Looking for a company with creative artists to produce art for screen printing on garments. Thank you.


----------



## djsilkscreen_6027 (5 mo ago)

ACN9 said:


> We need to increase our art, design and digital painting capability remotely. Looking for a company with creative artists to produce art for screen printing on garments. Thank you.


Hey, we would love to help. We currently have 340 artists on staff that handles seps, re-draws, and everything screen printing related. [email protected]


----------



## Zia ur Rehman (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello,
We can help; we create artworks for screen printing; also can do color separation. Please send your logos to [email protected] with your instructions. Thanks


----------

